
Briggs–Rauscher Reaction - EndXA
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Briggs%E2%80%93Rauscher_reaction
======
725686
You might enjoy this Royal Institution Video. If I remember correctly there
should be a Briggs-Rausher reaction demo somewhere.

Chemical Curiosities: Surprising Science and Dramatic Demonstrations

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti_E2ZKZpC4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti_E2ZKZpC4)

